# trolling motor mod question



## jbnelson (May 18, 2012)

I have an evinrude 24 volt trolling motor on my jet boat and the shaft is too long even with the adjustable section raised all the way up. Is it possible to modify the shaft length at the end so it will run shallower? Does anyone have any experience with this? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Canoeman (May 18, 2012)

Do a google search on it.

https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=modify+trolling+motor+shaft&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest

Youll find a bunch of other guys have done it on different types successfully.


----------



## jbnelson (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I can't seem to find something on shortening the shaft of an OMC motor though. I will keep looking.


----------



## Canoeman (May 21, 2012)

You may just have to disassemble it and see what you need to do.. 

Leed the OMC Crusade


----------



## kthmarks (May 22, 2012)

I modified (shortened) a motorguide TM several years ago. I took the head off, unscrewed the shaft from the motor, cut the shaft to length (the top, non threaded end) , shortened the wires, put new connectors on them and reassembled it. The head unit was only held on with a pin so all I needed to do was drill a 1/4" hole for the pin to align and secure it.


----------



## jbnelson (May 23, 2012)

Yeah I am just going to have to try taking it apart and hope for the best. Thanks for the help.


----------

